# Marriotts Cypress Harbor, 2BR for $295



## herillc (Jul 1, 2014)

7/11 till 7/18 at 2BR/2BA unit at Marriott Cypress Harbor.
This resort was newly refurbished recently.
$295 for a whole week.
Thanks.


----------



## homesman (Jul 2, 2014)

*charles*

is this available if so are there any photos...is it a end unit with view
tks
charles


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2014)

*Interested*

I am interested. Sent you a PM.


----------



## coachb (Jul 2, 2014)

This is an absolute steal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2014)

This is our favorite resort outside of the Disney resorts themselves.  I would love to go, if it wasn't so incredibly hot in Orlando right now.


----------



## herillc (Jul 4, 2014)

This week is no longer available.
DH wants to use it!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 5, 2014)

Smart DH!! It's a great resort!


----------

